# En Forocoches es un orgullo que tu novia tenga Onlyfans



## JuanKagamp (18 Ene 2022)

Para que veais a qué nivel está llegando el español medio con tal de poder oler a una hembra...

De los creadores de:
-¿Qué hay de malo en que tu novia haga topless? Eres un beta inseguro, ponle burka.
-¿Qué hay de malo en que tu novia vaya a tomar un café con su ex? Eres un beta inseguro, ponle burka.

Llega...
-¿Qué hay de malo en que tu novia tenga Onlyfans? Eres un beta inseguro, ponle burka.



Lo siguiente será que no hay nada malo en que a tu novia se la revienten entre cuatro mientras tú miras, que no te guste eso es de beta inseguro.

Todo viene a raiz de este hilo, que trata del Onlyfans que se ha hecho la novia del nacionalpagafantas más grande de Youtube: https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8940157

Es demoledor para el ánimo ver la de pagafantas que justifican que una mujer con pareja se ponga a zorrear a cambio de dinero, el que no lo justifica dice que criticar este comportamiento es de "envidiosos", claro, envidia de un tío que mantiene a una tía con la que ni folla, que le humilla a diario en directo y que tontea con medio internet. Otro ejemplo del típico "gñé, mi novia calienta pollas en la discoteca y se ve con su ex, pero al final soy yo el que se la folla, qué macho alfa y qué seguro soy, jejejejeje"



Lo dicho, en España el feminismo campa a sus anchas porque los manginas y los nacionalpagafantas alfotes super seguros lo permiten y lo fomentan, eso sí, luego estos son los mismos que opinan que darle likes a fotos de tías teniendo novia es una grave falta de respeto 


La vida de Sasel es el perfecto manual para estudiar el proceso de betización de un "hombre" random:
Se empieza por fotitos de enamorados:


Luego empiezas a vestir como ella te dice para quitarte cualquier resto de hombría que te pueda quedar:




Luego continua por ver mierdas infectas feministas porque te lo ordena ella y para "hacerla feliz":



Y así estamos en España señores, sociedad de pagafantas.


----------



## HaCHa (18 Ene 2022)

Empotrarla hasta desguazarla en PornHub y que lo vea todo el puto mundo es la verdadera salud.
Si no te la has zumbado cámara en mano hasta acabar con todos los repertorios cuerdos y así aburrir a la audiencia para plantarla a continuación es que no has tenido vida.
Esto lo entenderíais si no fuerais unos meapilas reprimidos.

Pero lo verdaderamente molón es cuando ya no te acuerdas de ella y te pasan un link para que la veas relanzarse en otro portal, con otro nickname y unas tetas nuevas, de mano de un maromo pichacorta y cuerpoescombro que no le zurra ni la mitad.


----------



## JuanKagamp (18 Ene 2022)

Vamos, que tienes que estar agradecido si te pasa eso, este es el nivel, luego nos quejamos de "egque lah feminacih nos quitan derechos", no bobos, sois vosotros los que entregáis vuestros derechos y dignidad.




> Es muy guapa la chica y ya todos lo dijimos que este sería una paso que llegaeia viendo su trayentoria y hace muy bien se saca un buen dinero para sus caprichos viajes vicios no tirarse a las ofertas del carrefur lkegar a fin de mes sin preocupación y vivir su vida en definitiva el modelo de vida a canbiado conpletamente y ya no es como hace 30naños hoy en día una chica guapa lo tiene más facil para ganarse la vida olgadamente y no necesita a ningun medico o enpresaurio para que le conpre los bolsos de 3000 euros o irse a Dubai y no no son cuernos sasel debe dar gracias cada día que se levanta porque hay un desnivel en belleza brutal entre ellos dos y sin Internet sasel estaría vendiendo calzoncillos o olivas en un mercadillo y haciendose pajas por la noche y hay lo tienes de novio de una modelo guapa y que gana mas que el y muy sinpatica además y no onluñyfans no son cuernos



No son cuernos dice el figura...  Forocucks no decepciona, y eso que se supone que es un foro de ultraderechistas misóginos y gente muy chunga...


----------



## Topacio (18 Ene 2022)

En ese foro se cagan hilos cada poco que dejan el nivel del subforo ático por los suelos. Ni siquiera Deses llega a tal nivel de betismo y lo digo enserio.
Y lo que me da más asco de todo es que forocoches ya es trending entre el adulto joven promedio, es decir, que un chaval que te encuentres por la universidad, tu primo/hermano/etc. podría estar abriendo un hilo de "es de betas pagar siempre todo si invitas a una chica a una cita?".

Definitivamente este país ya no tiene solución, el español joven promedio ambiciona(y en algunos casos envidia) a un calvo casi cuarentón, nini, palurdo y que su novia no le tiene ningún respeto por internet.


----------



## shur 1 (18 Ene 2022)

¿Es de betas pajearte mirando a tu novia follar con menas?


----------



## shur 1 (18 Ene 2022)

No tiene por qué. Hay que ser menos facha y troglodita verdad @Esflinter


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Ene 2022)

Ese foro es plazapodemos.


----------



## JuanKagamp (18 Ene 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> En ese foro se cagan hilos cada poco que dejan el nivel del subforo ático por los suelos. Ni siquiera Deses llega a tal nivel de betismo y lo digo enserio.
> Y lo que me da más asco de todo es que forocoches ya es trending entre el adulto joven promedio, es decir, que un chaval que te encuentres por la universidad, tu primo/hermano/etc. podría estar abriendo un hilo de "es de betas pagar siempre todo si invitas a una chica a una cita?".
> 
> Definitivamente este país ya no tiene solución, el español joven promedio ambiciona(y en algunos casos envidia) a un calvo casi cuarentón, nini, palurdo y que su novia no le tiene ningún respeto por internet.



La verdad es que he flipado... Hay muchísimos mensajes que defienden al calvo y creen que es envidiable su situación, muy poco conocen a las mujeres cuando creen que esos dos follan... cuando una mujer le pisotea el respeto y el orgullo de esta manera a un hombre siente la misma atracción sexual por él que por un osito de peluche. De hecho es que ni duermen en la misma habitación y ya me dirás cuando van a follar, el tío por la mañana y tarde hace sus vídeos y por la noche/madrugada directitos para sus_ hermanos latinos_... dudo que la señorona espere despierta a su macho alfa a las tantas para copular,_ jijijiji, ui es que muy tarde cari y me duele la cabeza, otro día si eso, pero para comprarme cositas con tu dinero no me duele la cabeza._

Pero joder... es que no es de extrañar que el joven español esté en la mierda y se lo coman los menas, sus ídolos mainstream son personajes así:



Lo de hacer deporte y comer bien debe ser de fachas... Mejor ver a cuatro soyboys jugando jueguitos mientras me dan de comer propaganda roja y feminista.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 Ene 2022)

En forocoches la mitad de los "foristas" son pajilleros sub-16 que no han tenido y,probablemente, no vayan a tener novia en su puta vida.


----------



## JuanKagamp (18 Ene 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> En forocoches la mitad de los "foristas" son pajilleros sub-16 que no han tenido y,probablemente, no vayan a tener novia en su puta vida.



Probablemente muchos ni llegarán a los 20, para esa edad ya habrán sido acuchillados por sus amigos menas.


----------



## shur 1 (18 Ene 2022)

Eso era hace muchos años ahora hay cantidad de viejos de mierda como aquí.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Probablemente muchos ni llegarán a los 20, para esa edad ya habrán sido acuchillados por sus amigos menas.



Serían presas fáciles si saliesen a la calle pero algunos llevan años sin ver la luz del sol


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 Ene 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Eso era hace muchos años ahora hay cantidad de viejos de mierda como aquí.



Al contrario,hace años el foro molaba por qué había gente de una edad y experiencia vital que creaba hilos y contaba cosas interesantes.

Hoy solo hay zoomers de mierda que han arruinado el foro.Hacen chupipandis y banean en manada.

Por eso,a día de hoy es una putisima basura de foro


----------



## jose253 (18 Ene 2022)

sasel y la feminización del hombre blanco. oleo sobre lienzo


----------



## JuanKagamp (18 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> sasel y la feminización del hombre blanco. oleo sobre lienzo



Bueno... Sasel blanco... no sé...


----------



## Cicciolino (18 Ene 2022)

Veis y leéis mierda para niños y os hacéis los sorprendidos con las niñerías...


----------



## JuanKagamp (18 Ene 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Veis y leéis mierda para niños y os hacéis los sorprendidos con las niñerías...



Sea mierda para niños o lo que sea refleja en lo que se ha convertido la juventud española.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ene 2022)

El concepto "tu la miras y fantaseas, yo me la follo" es un poco contradictorio.


----------



## NCB (18 Ene 2022)

Pero poned fotos de la poota, coño!


----------



## Rocker (18 Ene 2022)

Son ninis esclavos modernos de ahora, que viven de vender en intenet sus tristes vidas. A estos les pilla un apagón o se acaba intenet para siempre y los tienes en cáritas porque no saben trabajar en nada.


----------



## Rocker (18 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Vamos, que tienes que estar agradecido si te pasa eso, este es el nivel, luego nos quejamos de "egque lah feminacih nos quitan derechos", no bobos, sois vosotros los que entregáis vuestros derechos y dignidad.
> Ver archivo adjunto 910139
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes que compartir a tu novia o el cuerpo de tu novia aunque sea por intenet porque sino no aspiras a tener novia. Estos son los alfas de hoy en día, menudos pringaos.


----------



## ENRABATOR (18 Ene 2022)

Ni idea de quien es calvo ese pero tiene cara de ser mala persona (lo de beta es lo de menos)


----------



## JuanKagamp (18 Ene 2022)

A la que se filtre el OF por supuesto que se va a poner en este hilo. Fotos con el chocho abierto existen un par por internet ya.


----------



## JuanKagamp (18 Ene 2022)

Pues algo de unas listas de boda que al final resulto ser una estafa piramidal creo, no me entere demasiado. Pero el calvo y la dientes han borrado todo rastro del tema de Youtube y de Twitter.

Aqui parece que lo explican:


Los dos estan en la mierda y falta el dinero, lo que les faltaba era la prostitucion. Lo mas penoso eran los videos que hacia ella en tiktok, pero no los encuentro.


----------



## kakarot (18 Ene 2022)

El foro de foros.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## Luftwuaje (18 Ene 2022)

Además de cornudo calbo. 
A saber lo que habrá sido en otra vida para que Dios lo haya castigado así.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (18 Ene 2022)

Próximamente en ForoManginas:

-¿Qué hay de malo en que tu novia le chupe la polla a su amigo? Fijo que eres un inseguro.

-¿Qué hay de malo en comprarle un piso a ti novia? Seguro que eres un rata y un inseguro.

-¿Qué hay de malo en que el hijo de mi novia/mujer haya salido clavadito al vecino y no a mí, porqué tendría que hacerle la prueba de paternidad? Eres un beta inseguro.

Luego les ponen los cuernos, les viogenizan o les meten un divorcio y se preguntan que han hecho mal.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Ene 2022)

> Para que veais a qué nivel está llegando el español medio con tal de poder oler a una hembra...
> 
> De los creadores de:
> -¿Qué hay de malo en que tu novia haga topless? Eres un beta inseguro, ponle burka.
> ...




Y pronto en las mejores salas:

-¿Qué hay de malo en que tu novia tenga una Legión de follamigos que se la empotran en fila? Eres una beta inseguro. Ponle burka.


----------



## JuanKagamp (18 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> -¿Qué hay de malo en comprarle un piso a ti novia? Seguro que eres un rata y un inseguro.



Hace un tiempo vi un hilo de un tío que vivía con la novia y él pagaba todo el alquiler y gastos... Ella pues pondría el coño supongo, porque cobrarle a la persona que vive contigo y mañana salta a la siguiente polla debe ser de ratas...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (18 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Hace un tiempo vi un hilo de un tío que vivía con la novia y él pagaba todo el alquiler y gastos... Ella pues pondría el coño supongo, porque cobrarle a la persona que vive contigo y mañana salta a la siguiente polla debe ser de ratas...



Joder, y lo peor es que aún hay gente que considera que ese es un foro "de derechas" o disidente.


----------



## JuanKagamp (18 Ene 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


>



Sin quererlo se ha convertido en un meme...


----------



## Redwill (18 Ene 2022)

Y las fotos de la novia de sasel chupando plastico podemos verlas?


----------



## JuanKagamp (18 Ene 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Y las fotos de la novia de sasel chupando plastico podemos verlas?



Supongo que dentro de poco se va a filtrar el OF


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Supongo que dentro de poco se va a filtrar el OF



Varios minutos antes de que lo dijeras.









NSFW - Fotos de la novia del CUCK de SASELANDIA en PELOTAS.Tiene Onlyfans que el mismo publicita.


Edito 02/08. Sesión de fotos de zorra.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ene 2022)

Y otra mas... parece que tenemos salseo para rato....









La novia de Sasel (os cuento mi experiencia) - Off Topic y humor


(Esta historia NO es mía, esta sacada de una movida de FOROCOCHES, quería rescatarla y publicarlo aquí también) La novia de Sasel (os cuento nuestra experiencia) Muy buenas foreros, muchos me habéis pedido que abriera un hilo explicando el tema más en profundidad y además me parece una buena...




www.3djuegos.com


----------



## Redwill (18 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Varios minutos antes de que lo dijeras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No esta mal, pero esas posturas esplendidas y posado glorificante queda demasiado para una tia asi, no esta tan buena, le pega algo mas espatarrada y postrada


----------



## JuanKagamp (19 Ene 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN:*

Sasel nos dice que no es un cornudo, que somos unos machistas, que María es una mujer libre y empoderada y que no querer que tu novia se prostituya es ser un retrógado.  Pero que las streamers que ganan más dinero que él son unas guarras por enseñar escote, la doble vara de medir de la calva otra vez.
*4:17*


----------



## kakarot (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## JuanKagamp (19 Ene 2022)

_Je, no soy un cornudo..._


----------



## Señor X (19 Ene 2022)

Tenemos que enviar a @QuiqueCamoiras con 100 euros en el bolsillo a donde vive Sasel y que se folle a la novia en su cama. Y que despues nos haga una review (si la chupa con condón, si echa escupitajos al mamarla o si se desmelena y se deja a pelo). Supongo que Sasel diría que es machista no dejar que su novia gane dinero como quiera. Es un cornuto contento.


----------



## Cimbrel (19 Ene 2022)

La potra está para cabalgarla bien, eso es así:


----------



## Ancient Warrior (19 Ene 2022)

Cuando a ese subnormal de Borja , lo deje la tía está , se le caerá el mundo de ilusión donde vivía hasta ahora , y no se si este ano pero lo estoy viendo venir .


----------



## MrDanger (19 Ene 2022)

No sé quién es ese calvo pero forocoches debería cambiar su nombre a foroprogres, forosojas o forocornudos.


----------



## Xsiano (19 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> La verdad es que he flipado... Hay muchísimos mensajes que defienden al calvo y creen que es envidiable su situación, muy poco conocen a las mujeres cuando creen que esos dos follan... cuando una mujer le pisotea el respeto y el orgullo de esta manera a un hombre siente la misma atracción sexual por él que por un osito de peluche. De hecho es que ni duermen en la misma habitación y ya me dirás cuando van a follar, el tío por la mañana y tarde hace sus vídeos y por la noche/madrugada directitos para sus_ hermanos latinos_... dudo que la señorona espere despierta a su macho alfa a las tantas para copular,_ jijijiji, ui es que muy tarde cari y me duele la cabeza, otro día si eso, pero para comprarme cositas con tu dinero no me duele la cabeza._
> 
> Pero joder... es que no es de extrañar que el joven español esté en la mierda y se lo coman los menas, sus ídolos mainstream son personajes así:
> Ver archivo adjunto 910174
> ...



Dudo que ibai ese sea un beta, yo lo veo mas como el tipico gordo de mierda aprovechado e hijo de puta, alex el capo si tiene un personalidad beta, ademas de infantil.

Para ser alfa solo hace falta a ver estado tirado en la calle, los youtubers la mayoria tienen menos calle que espinete y claro pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Don Redondón (19 Ene 2022)

lo suyo es que le dejeis uhn par de meses olvidada, y que cada vez suba mas material y mas explicito, que ahora intentará hacer artisitico, y hast que no vaya apurada no enseñara interiores de su apartamento para dos pollas.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (19 Ene 2022)

La única manera de que estas Putas vuelvan a limpiar escaleras a 5 euros la hora o a ejercer en Pasión, es de la siguiente manera :

Crear un grupo en Telegram de 50 personas , cada persona tiene que aportar 1 euro y con el bote se compran los Onlyfans de todas estas Putas

Cada persona se descargara completamente todo el Onlyfans , Videos y fotos y tendrá que subirlas a un servidor de Descarga

Cada persona tiene que filtrarlo en foros y sitios especializados de Pajilleros a todo trapo 

Es la única manera de ganar la batalla contra estas Putas


----------



## Gotthard (19 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> *ACTUALIZACIÓN:*
> 
> Sasel nos dice que no es un cornudo, que somos unos machistas, que María es una mujer libre y empoderada y que no querer que tu novia se prostituya es ser un retrógado.  Pero que las streamers que ganan más dinero que él son unas guarras por enseñar escote, la doble vara de medir de la calva otra vez.
> *4:17*



Verguenza ajena. Hasta los de su canal lo estan poniendo de cornudo para arriba y esta perdiendo suscriptores a chorro, al final esto acaba como el rosario de la aurora.


----------



## Cilindrin (19 Ene 2022)

Hasel, Sasel... ¿Que mierdas de nombres se ponen los putos progres?


----------



## JuanKagamp (19 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Cuando a ese subnormal de Borja , lo deje la tía está , se le caerá el mundo de ilusión donde vivía hasta ahora , y no se si este ano pero lo estoy viendo venir .



Eso está clarísimo. Ella tiene 0 atracción sexual por el niño de 40 años que viste con sudaderas de Mickey Mouse y pega grititos por videojuegos y ahora que se está acabando la pasta ella ya está buscando otro proveedor.


----------



## JuanKagamp (21 Ene 2022)

Forocucks no decepciona...  Por si alguien tiene cuenta y puede leerlo, pero me espero cosas como "seguro que sólo era un amigo que la acompañaba para que no le pasara nada, invítale a un té, no seas un beta inseguro".

Mi novia ha llegado a casa borracha y con un tio +HD 


https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8944350



Normal llegar a estos niveles de betismo con la de mierdas que consienten en una relación


----------



## XRL (21 Ene 2022)

pues los betas de toda la vida que tragan con todo con tal de que la tía no los deje

mas viejo que el cagar


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Ene 2022)

Solía reirme de esta gente.
Pero ya son tantos y tan penosos que me sabe mal como hombre que haya desgraciados que se comporten así.


----------



## intensito (21 Ene 2022)

No mientas. Eso es *UN *comentario de Forocoches. La inmensa mayoría de los comentarios de ese hilo están en contra de esa idea.

Es como si alguien copia y pega un comentario de Dabuti, y dice: "_en Burbuja son todos así_".


----------



## ueee3 (21 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Para que veais a qué nivel está llegando el español medio con tal de poder oler a una hembra...
> 
> De los creadores de:
> -¿Qué hay de malo en que tu novia haga topless? Eres un beta inseguro, ponle burka.
> ...



Escabrosas fotos. Supong q le echamos imaginacion tambien...


----------



## Nicors (21 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Para que veais a qué nivel está llegando el español medio con tal de poder oler a una hembra...
> 
> De los creadores de:
> -¿Qué hay de malo en que tu novia haga topless? Eres un beta inseguro, ponle burka.
> ...



Pero si tiene cara de maricon. Encima Calvo; rojos de mierda.


----------



## Ptgv2 (21 Ene 2022)

No entendéis una mierda. Le habéis visto la cara? Pues otra como su novia no pilla en su vida. Tragará con todo como buen beta/Omega. Es simple. Que cabreos más tontos pillais


----------



## SrPurpuron (21 Ene 2022)

Quien no se consuela es porque no quiere.


----------



## Segismunda (21 Ene 2022)

Ese calvo no ha hecho sus deberes. Una de dos, o se convierte en un tío competitivo, o baja el listón, o está con una tía potable pero que cuando le besa tiene lefa de otro en la boca. Esto último no tiene por qué se malo, son maneras de vivir alternativas.


----------



## JuanKagamp (21 Ene 2022)

Cucksel, cada vez la enseña con menos ropa  A ver si alguien le dona un poco de dinero y se filtran las fotos para poder difundirlas y que tenga que ponerse a fregar.


----------



## Otrasvidas (21 Ene 2022)

Para lo que ha quedado el sitio en el que se inventó el T_d_s p_t_s


----------



## kvrtis (21 Ene 2022)

vaya puto pringao sin dignidad y este se creia que humillaba a los demas poniendo vocecitas  y no ve como esta quedando el


----------



## JuanKagamp (22 Ene 2022)

kvrtis dijo:


> vaya puto pringao sin dignidad y este se creia que humillaba a los demas poniendo vocecitas  y no ve como esta quedando el



Egque eres un pipero, llo al menos tengo nobia gñé


----------



## JuanKagamp (24 Ene 2022)

Ese foro es un no parar de risas, putos cucks  Pero eh, que son muy alfotas y seguros.

*Ayer mi novia estuvo bailando con otro*


https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8948242



Clasico


----------

